# What time does the circus start



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Let's see if we can look at the TRA elephant to see what time the circus starts.
With just a little over 2000 cfs coming down river and a general 2.0" local rain that brought LL up about 3" in 12 hours, TRA increased the flow from 2000cfs to 17,000 cfs over an 18 hour period. 
The result of that increased flow has dropped the lake a little over 3" in 24 hours. It is within 1" of being at the same level it was before the panic dump.
So with more rain forecast what will the elephant do?

1. Close some gates today. Down to about 6 gates by Sunday morning.

2. Continue to flow a 17,000 cfs until the lake is at 131.4 then drop back to 2 gates in just a few hours. This to happen Saturday night and Sunday morning.

3. Slowly close the gate in a 4000 cfs increments until they reach 2000 cfs. This over a few days.

I don't have a clue. But if I were Mark I would get me some 6" deck screws and start anchoring down my pier walk boards.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

I vote for #1. The jugglers are already up on the high wire! :headknock Already cut to 15,000 this morning.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I am guessing #2.
Will there be prizes for the correct answer? This is a circus, right?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Its called shut out the weekend warriors!! LOL Too many fine broads caught this week. And now that the cat is out of the bag no mas!!!!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Just learned some thing interesting. TRA changes the flow rate on their web site before they actually move any gates. The went from 17,000 to 15,000 on the site but nameless friend at TRA said they will work the gates later this morning.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Just learned some thing interesting. TRA changes the flow rate on their web site before they actually move any gates. The went from 17,000 to 15,000 on the site but nameless friend at TRA said they will work the gates later this morning.


So does that equate to saying "the check's in the mail"?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mark had them all wrong, they are out to mess with me! 

I think they use all of the high tech video/photography from the super quality equipment and wait until I'm doing good to change things up.. They have stuff up there that read the serial numbers on your top water lure in case any one thinks they can lie about they did at the cable! A fellow fisherman told me the other day that he got a ticket for giving away two cat fish to another boat while fishing at the cable.
He had his limit and thought it would be okay to give a couple away. He said that the GW had his lap top on and it sowed a super quality cam view of the cable in real time.

I can just picture them before they open more gates, "Wait,....wait, he has almost got his anchor set, ...wait, lol!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> ...he got a ticket for giving away two cat fish to another boat while fishing at the cable. He had his limit and thought it would be okay to give a couple away. He said that the GW had his lap top on and it showed a super quality cam view of the cable in real time.


Is the ticket for giving away fish? He caught his limit of 10, gave away 2, and kept 8.

Or was it for keeping his limit of 10, catching 2 more to give away, and still keeping 10?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was for exceeding the limit. He kept 10(not sure of time order) and gave away two, that's 12 cat fish below the dam, two over the limit, $350.00 too I think he said.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

It does sound like TRA has hired some new employees or maybe takin their orders from Dallas. I was told the same thing about the cameras. Looks like in the morning might be a good striper morning if it does not lightning. I have been down there when all 12 gates were open and the stripers were goin crazy. Could not anchor sideways and about every 3rd or 4th wave would come over the bow of the boat and go out the back. Sunday could be better but I have to open the door (door greeter) for the ladies at church or I should say I open the door for everyone. Maybe I can talk Loy into goin monday morning.

Matt


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Danny. Once your limit is reached you are not allowed to have another fish in possession on board. If he caught a cat and released it at boat side he would have been legal. He brought it onboard and gave it away. I told yall Loy and Texas ****** em off LMAO.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Yall gonna make me change my name to dockweed.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Yall gonna make me change my name to dockweed.


LOL! You are a good sport Mark. Have you got that new Sea Hunt yet?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

On the way. I've got a whole room of electronics to install when it gets here.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dang fine boat, I always admire one when i see one.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Just learned some thing interesting. TRA changes the flow rate on their web site before they actually move any gates. The went from 17,000 to 15,000 on the site but nameless friend at TRA said they will work the gates later this morning.


I always wondered how they hit it right on the dot. 17000 even. I bet sometimes they dont even change the gates.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Well with this wide spread rain where there were strong isolated cells it should be interesting to watch the elephant the next few days. TRA gates guys might be as busy as a one arm paperhanger with the hives.
In the last 12 hours the Dallas Metro area received an average of 0.74 inches with some areas getting nearly 1.75 inches. 
All of the gauges from Dallas to Riverside are just starting to indicate an increased flow.
The LL gauge got a 4" bump up last night. I think some of it was squeegee effect from the wind but at least 2" from direct rain fall.
I don't think I would plan a trip below the dam for a "few" days.
What happened on the Conroe and Somerville water sheds? You fellows got any eye ball reports?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't know how much we got goin into Conroe but south of the dam we got a lot of rain, still raining and no power since 5 this morning. It sounded like a hurricane comin thru this morning. ALL RIGHT the power just came back on. !!!!

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mattsfishin said:


> I don't know how much we got goin into Conroe but south of the dam we got a lot of rain, still raining and no power since 5 this morning. It sounded like a hurricane comin thru this morning. ALL RIGHT the power just came back on. !!!!
> 
> Matt


Your not fishing? The best time to go is when the power goes out, lol!!
Looks like we had our shot for a while. It may be time to go to the surf.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> All of the gauges from Dallas to Riverside are just starting to indicate an increased flow. The LL gauge got a 4" bump up last night.


So they decide to shut a few more down, down to 13k today, sad3sm


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> I don't know how much we got goin into Conroe but south of the dam we got a lot of rain, still raining and no power since 5 this morning. It sounded like a hurricane comin thru this morning. ALL RIGHT the power just came back on. !!!!
> 
> Matt


Hmmmm...the power is out and you are able to post up here. I know you did not go out and buy a Strawberry.....I mean Blackberry

(Sorry I could not stop myself)

Your Loving Son,
Robby:cheers:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The gauges are going up, the lake is rising, it is still raining with more on the way. Dallas got a soaking.
The elephant is closing gates.

BTW did you know that an elephant is really a mouse designed by a nonpartisan government committee. Gray, big ears, long skinny tail, two big front teeth and sharp pointed nose.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

No sir! Honda generator for backup.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Well while y'all are messing around Leepaul37 is headed this way with a boat. We are going fishing! Maybe catch something who knows?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Loy, You might hear the horns before you leave down there. 
Dallas got a second rain this afternoon. Their average in about 1.8 inches over the Trinity tributaries.
The gauges at Rosser thru Crockett are going up fast.
There is a very heavy bank full flow in Long King Creek and Maynard Creek dumping in below the dam. Once that starts to slacken I expect to see the Elephant open a few more feet on the gates. Maybe up from 13000 cfs to 24,000 cfs plus.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

With 5,000 cfs + at Dallas, Rosser and Crockett right now I definitely agree there will be enough to float a boat below the dam for a good while. I still wonder though what happened to the old tried and true program the TRA used in the past to operate the gates. (Sorry Mark, not meant as a dig)


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was crazy, we caught one gasper gou and and then one nice cat fish from the drum cut bait.
LePaul37 just wanted to go fishing bad, he is one of my long time fishing friends from 2cool.
It seems he calls when the conditions are the worst and says I have to go below the dam, lol!
We have had some good days there, :whiteshee:ac1090:!tuna! and I always let Lepaul take them home with him:walkingsmso he kept the cat fish!


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

Danny O said:


> Is the ticket for giving away fish? He caught his limit of 10, gave away 2, and kept 8.
> 
> Or was it for keeping his limit of 10, catching 2 more to give away, and still keeping 10?


 does this mean you cant cull after 10 ?????


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

lean2 said:


> does this mean you cant cull after 10 ?????


You can't put them in the boat. If you do, cull the one you let go and it better it swim away first before you boat the 2nd one, swim away healthy that is.
The other day a friend and I caught blue cats like crazy below the dam, all very nice size fish, we held up keeping anymore with 18 in the live well and culled until we had two really good ones to finish the limit. We fished a bit longer and released all we caught.
When we got the ramp the GW was waiting and he looked under, inside, on top of, etc.. everything in the boat.
Someone who had been fishing or just watching turned us in for too may fish hoping to get 10% of the fine. 
GW encourage folks to do that to help stop game theft. In this case we were just catching more fish by far than anyone else and maybe there were some sour grapes about that too.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

now ya boys are something else....3 months ago..everybody was running around wring their hands talking about how tra was going to drop the lake another 12 ft and it was already 4 ft low. And of course we could expect the same conditions for this summer as last summer due to el nino.
Somebody forgot to tell GOD. Seems he had other ideas....
Now its throw open the gates the water coming.
oh and last I heard...they have said that the el nino conditions have dissipated.
I am now putting in my application for meteorologist.
here is the weather predictions for the next few months....it could rain...might be cloudy...or it might be sunny today. Tomorrow much of the same.
also.....I bet somewhere in texas in the middle of summer this year, there's going to be a drought.
KHOU here I come.......


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Cowboy, Where ya been. First post in a while. 
I am loving this rain. We have been poking fun at TRA. Seems they have a new IT man or a new system. They sure have departed from their old pattern of gate operations.
Or maybe like us they have gotten rusty awaiting this perfect winter season.
As for that Mexican kid, good riddance.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

yea sunbeam I ve been keeping an eye on ya....... I didn't know they had a new hire in the office....darn I could have applied there too. I could guess how much to release just like I guess the weather. I ve got a feeling he's being told what to do somewhere......we all get told what to do....from somewhere.
I haven't seen my yard this gummy in awhile. Even had to pull someone out this weekend. time to carry the chains in the truck....and rubber boots.
oh this just hit me....they should have put you there. Heck then they won't have to train anybody.....I figure you ve been watching these gauges long enough....you ve probably got how many cranks to turn the knobs. I know you don't want to come out of retirement....it was just a thought.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I say we vote the Mayor, MarkBrumbaugh, MattsFishn, and Kickapoo Duke( to keep them all straight) to a panel that controls the gates. That seems fair, one for the dock owners in the lake, one for the fishermen below the dam, and one for the engineers. And of course our un-bribe-able sheriff to keep an eye on those boys :camera::ac550::work:.
That bunch should be able to do it.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> I say we vote the Mayor, MarkBrumbaugh, MattsFishn, and Kickapoo Duke( to keep them all straight) to a panel that controls the gates. That seems fair, one for the dock owners in the lake, one for the fishermen below the dam, and one for the engineers. And of course our un-bribe-able sheriff to keep an eye on those boys :camera::ac550::work:.
> That bunch should be able to do it.


Works for me! Where do I sign up. BTW, I'm an retired engineer too. I reckon we can handle this simple mass balance problem.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The way I see it this time around the amount of water caught them by surprise. 
And they dang near drowned everyone down river when they let it rip with a lot of water already in the river. 
And then they had to send more, and more is coming, whew! I bet some folks are riding on a caffeine edge and knocking back the RedBulls watching gauges, lol!
I'll start a petition right away, get all of the required signatures, off for the Mayor's endorsement and it's duck soup!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Like I mentioned before, my Dad & I visited their office in person years ago there at the dam. (They were very nice by the way.) They told me that they had a computer program that tracked all the available data and told them how to control the gates. What changed?

I second SS's suggestion to vote in the Mayor, MarkBrumbaugh, MattsFishn, and Kickapoo Duke to control things.


----------

